# KLR goes Muddin



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

.


I'm working on an english translation for you...


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

HAHAHA Now thats funny. Did he really think he would get through it on that?!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's Russian for "Dude, you need a Brute!"


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Russian for "Dude, you need a Brute!"


 I'm pretty sure your right Bruin, you should consider translation as a second career.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

swampthing said:


> I'm pretty sure your right Bruin, you should consider translation as a second career.


 
:haha:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Perfect setting...WRONG vehicle!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Russian for "Dude, you need a Brute!"


Exactly!! :rockn:


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

time to put some snorels on that unit...BAHAHA!


----------

